# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Свежая база нутры по европе, выгрузка из CRM

## Goodsam

Предлагаю выгрузки из CRM базы по Европе. 

 Страны - англия, германия, испания, франция, дания.

 Данные - имя, телефон, инфа о покупках

 @gooodsam - telegram
gooodsam@proton.me - email

----------

